# Great tools vs. good tools.



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

So, with all your sharpening you did, how did you get around the 30 minute run time limit that is in the instructions. 
I have heard this is an issue with the T3.

I have used the T7 and find it really good at what it does but at one HECK of a price. I think the T3 should be 100 less and the T7 at least 200 less but that is my opinion.

Thanks for the user review.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I did not have a problem with the time limit of 30 minutes. I only have 20 chisels and 10 planes to sharpen, so the time is of no big deal. I think that tormek has this in there for there own protection.
Who can prove what. If you are a pro sharpener, it would be a different story.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the 10" Grizzly clone. You might find my blog entry on sharpening interesting http://lumberjocks.com/OSU55/blog/39391 It has some interesting links in it as well. I use this sharpening process for chisels as well as planes.

Here is a link to a rust preventive I use http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3717


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations on getting a Tormek. I have a Tormek and I am very satisfied with it. Excellent edges can be produced with a number of hand sharpening techniques and I was pretty dedicated to my diamond plates before buying the Tormek. That said, I find the Tormek easier on my fingers and wrists and I get a shaving sharp edge very quickly while removing a minimum of metal. I didn't much like the fuss with the water. It has to be emptied frequently and the metal shavings cleaned off the magnet in the water trough. I got tired of carrying water from the house out to the shop. That problem was solved by putting up a shelf to hold a large plastic water container with a tap.

One thing that I really liked with the Paul Sellers sharpening technique is the convex bevel. I think this gives more support to the edge than the traditional concave bevel created by round sharpening stones. I did use Pauls method, but I didn't much like the stropping part. In spite of the concave bevels created by the Tormek my edges do last long enough to keep me happy.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

On your comments about rust what do you use after your done sharpening to clean the water off the tools? I live in NC and had similar issues with rust until I started to use Camellia Oil after I was done to wipe the tools down. Use that on you tool edges after you sharpen and before you put the tool away when you use it and you will never have issues with rust. A light weight machine oil will also do the trick which is a upside to using oil stones at least for the final honing as it's already done for you.

As for the Tormek Thanks for the review and I"m sure your going to really enjoy it. It's a great machine that gives very consistent results. I have used one to sharpen turning tools before and it's a great system.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Despite the price Tormek remains the best on the market. Had mine a long time, went to Iraq for 3 yrs and had to read the instructions again to remember how to use it again but still just as simple once you have done some set-up work for the 1st time.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrat.
I have a copy from Scheppach and love it.
Have used up a wheel and could not imagine my shop without.
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/23638
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

